# I cannot upgrade any port ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

The error message is:

```
configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.25.10    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6    gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.21.0) 
were not met:

Requested 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.21.0' but version of GdkPixbuf is 2.20.1
```

however, there is no gdk-pixbuf-2.0 in ports:


```
>pkg_info | grep -i "^glib"
glib-1.2.10_13      Some useful routines of C programming (previous stable vers
glib-2.26.1         Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi

>pkg_info | grep -i "^atk"
atk-1.32.0          A GNOME accessibility toolkit (ATK)

>pkg_info | grep -i "^pango"
pango-1.28.3        An open-source framework for the layout and rendering of i1

>pkg_info | grep -i "^cairo"
cairo-1.10.0_3,1    Vector graphics library with cross-device output support

>pkg_info | grep -i gdk-pixbuf
gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0_11 A graphic library for GTK+
```

Sincerely!


----------



## Savagedlight (Nov 23, 2010)

My ports tree isn't up to date, but here it is:


```
$ make search name=pixbuf
Port:   gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0_11
Path:   /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf
Info:   A graphic library for GTK+
```
Your issue is that the port apparently isn't updated with the latest version. Not that it's not there.


----------



## MarcoB (Nov 23, 2010)

My portstree is up to date but i'm having this too.
Don't know what this is, but it has something to do with the latest gtk upgrade.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> The error message is :
> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.25.10    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6    gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.21.0) were not met:
> 
> Requested 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.21.0' but version of GdkPixbuf is 2.20.1
> ...



Always, yes always, check the latest news in /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating ports:

```
20101120:
  AFFECTS: users of x11-toolkits/gtk20 and x11-toolkits/gtkmm24
  AUTHOR: FreeBSD GNOME Team <gnome@FreeBSD.org>

  In the GNOME 2.32 release. gdk-pixbuf2 has been split off from gtk20,
  and atkmm has been split off from gtkmm24. To upgrade please use the
  following instructions:
...
```

The most recent items in UPDATING are first, and you only need to look at what's new since the last time you updated ports.


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Nov 23, 2010)

I got the same issue today, running:

```
# pkgdb -fF
    # pkg_deinstall -fO gtkmm-2.20\* gtk-2.20\*
    # portupgrade -aOW
```
delete gtk-2.20 and install gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1 & gtk-2.22


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

It is ok now. From now on i must pay attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING !


----------

